# Help, please, with effective defensive load, and sight option for my SP101.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, my paperwork has cleared, and I will be picking up my SP101, tomorrow. This tank is, quite likely, to be my 'carry' gun, and I am kinda leaning towards the .38 caliber ammo being my choice of defensive ammo. Why? As opposed to the .357 ammo counterparts? Well, I have read many opinionated accounts where it was advised to use .357's as defensive carry loads, but to opt for .38 caliber ammo at the shooting range. Now, it isn't my intention to put those opinions down, it's just that it would seem (to me) that a person should train with the ammo befitting the usage intent. The .357's are, no doubt, very well-heeled in the concerns of defensive ammo. But, for the amount of range time that I plan to marry myself to, I have concerns (also) about the taxation that such powerful ammo might spell out for my snubby revolver. I WILL, from time to time, be shooting some of that steroidal ammo through my gun, but the bulk of my range time will be devoted to getting as good, and as accurate as I can with the .38's.

And this brings me to the main question. What would be the best, defensive load that I could get for my SP101 - in .38 caliber ammo?

Also, what would be the best user-replaceable sight that I could install on my gun?

Advanced thanks to all.

Nathan


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The truth is that your well-practiced quickness and accuracy will beat the ballistics of any cartridge you choose.
Technique is much, much more important than cartridge choice.

That said, I have always favored firing the heaviest bullet available for the chosen cartridge. Slow, heavy bullets transfer the most disruptive energy to the opponent, and it's the transfer of disruptive energy which stops any fight.
Another reason for choosing slow, heavy bullets is that the recoil they deliver to the shooter's hand can seem like more of a push, and less of a jab.

I taught my wife, Jean, to use 158-grain-bullet cartridges in her .38 Special snubbie. She is competent with them, and complains not about recoil force, but rather only that the little gun twists uncomfortably in her hand. (She changed to a pocket-size .380, instead.)

Please tell us why you wish to replace the sights on your pistol. What is your purpose in changing them?
The category "best user-replaceable sight" is too vast to allow a useful answer, without knowing a purpose or intent.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The truth is that your well-practiced quickness and accuracy will beat the ballistics of any cartridge you choose.
> Technique is much, much more important than cartridge choice.
> 
> That said, I have always favored firing the heaviest bullet available for the chosen cartridge. Slow, heavy bullets transfer the most disruptive energy to the opponent, and it's the transfer of disruptive energy which stops any fight.
> ...


Thanks Steve. You have surely given me some good food for thought.

In answer to your question, though, the reason that I thought of changing the sight is because of thinking that it would help the 'eyeing' aspect of my gun's barrel. I had come across a fair number of posts, regarding, recommendations for making improvements on the SP-101, and upgrading the front sight was one of them. Owners of this gun, who'd made that move, had nothing but praises for the sighting difference it made. changing the grip (I have big hands), and the springs also ran high on user's favorite improvements list.

But I'll take the gun to the range (hopefully) tomorrow, and fire some .357's and .38's through it. Who knows, it may turn out that I may want to keep it just as it is.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Supplementary Thoughts:*

• Large hands or not, be aware that the larger a pistol's grip is, the harder it will be to conceal. Actually, maybe the more proper word for the hard-to-hide grip is "longer," not larger.
Circumference is really not the problem, but rather _length_ is. The longer a grip is, the more likely it is to "print" through the covering garment, particularly when you bend or twist your torso.

• A really good reason to replace sights would be if the originals are made of a relatively shiny material, for instance stainless steel. Generally, dark (blue or black) sights work best.
Another good reason would be if the pistol's front-sight post just about fills-up the rear-sight notch: You want to see light in the rear notch, on either side of the front-sight blade.
In my own experience, I cannot recommend using "hi-viz" or "light pipe" sights: The acrylic from which they're made gets brittle after exposure to sunlight (UV, I think) and the light pipes shatter when the gun is fired once too often (or dropped).
Also in my own experience, I find that glow-in-the-dark sights distract my vision, and even harm my low-light visual acuity. (Your mileage may vary.)


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks again, Steve.

Yes, I understand what you are saying regarding the factor of 'printing', when opting for a longer grip. I was thinking within the realm of having a better (more recoil absorbing) grip, and one which would afford more of a full-fingering type of hold. If I am going to get good at shooting that little cannon, it will only come at the expenditure of many, many, MANY hours at the range - and with some VERY powerful ammo being fired from my gun. I don't expect range time, with it, to be _totally_ pleasurable - just not in any way objectionable, what with the time and energy that I will be putting into shooting it. The SP-101 will be going to the range with me, tomorrow, just the way that it presently is. I'll give it a run with its stock grips, and then see what I'd feel the verdict to be. Who knows? I just may arrive at the decision to let it stay just the way that it is .


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A lot of knowledgeable people recommend shooting the same ammo for practice as you intend to carry for self defense. I see the logic of it, but I just don't agree...at least for myself.

I shoot cheap ammo for accuracy practice (with a hand gun), and only occasionally shoot the good stuff to check function with it. A person who has good pistol fundamentals is concentrating on sight picture and follow-through, and barely notices the increased recoil. I regularly alternate between different handguns, when practicing, and going from light .38 Special ammo to .357 magnum, or even 10mm has no negative effect on my accuracy. I've recently taught my fifteen year old grandson how to shoot my handguns, and he can transition from .22 to .45ACP, or even 10mm, without any noticeable decrease in accuracy.

In my opinion, a good shooter will maintain concentration, regardless of the differences in recoil and noise...at least until you get into the 'super' magnums (.44 magnum and above).


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Bisley said:


> A lot of knowledgeable people recommend shooting the same ammo for practice as you intend to carry for self defense. I see the logic of it, but I just don't agree...at least for myself.
> 
> I shoot cheap ammo for accuracy practice (with a hand gun), and only occasionally shoot the good stuff to check function with it. A person who has good pistol fundamentals is concentrating on sight picture and follow-through, and barely notices the increased recoil. I regularly alternate between different handguns, when practicing, and going from light .38 Special ammo to .357 magnum, or even 10mm has no negative effect on my accuracy. I've recently taught my fifteen year old grandson how to shoot my handguns, and he can transition from .22 to .45ACP, or even 10mm, without any noticeable decrease in accuracy.
> 
> In my opinion, a good shooter will maintain concentration, regardless of the differences in recoil and noise...at least until you get into the 'super' magnums (.44 magnum and above).


Thanks, Bisley.

I will follow through on the info that you have offered, as it sounds like very sensible stuff.

Waiting, right now, for the Pistol Permit Dept to open, so as to have the two guns added to my my permit. Then, it's out to Gander Mountain to get my guns. Shortly thereafter, I will be heading to the range with the SP-101, along with my XD-40 that I'd bought, a good while back, but had never shot.

Ill report back, with how I make out with the Ruger.

Again, many thanks.

Blessings,
Nathan


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a GP100 Wiley Clapp model. I don't use it for concealed carry, but I shoot 158 gr XTP's in my 38 special load. ( I can't recall the load) but 38 specials work good and they are accurate. Not much muzzle flash/jump with the 3 inch barrel either. The WC is a little heavier than the SP101 but you will like it and 38 special loads. jmo


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> I have a GP100 Wiley Clapp model. I don't use it for concealed carry, but I shoot 158 gr XTP's in my 38 special load. ( I can't recall the load) but 38 specials work good and they are accurate. Not much muzzle flash/jump with the 3 inch barrel either. The WC is a little heavier than the SP101 but you will like it and 38 special loads. jmo


Thanks for your input, too.

I have no doubt that I am going to love this SP-101. My wife is going to be submitting an application for her permit, and it may turn out that I let her have this one - whilst I look into the GP-100 for myself. I know that it's a larger, weightier sibling to the SP-101, but I wouldn't have an issue with that, as a carry gun. I have three semi-auto guns, but have (more recently) become of the mind that I would be more confident, and comfortable with the carrying of a revolver as a defense weapon.

We'll see .


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I carry the Speer Gold Dot 135 grain +P. Really accurate out of my LCR, groups as well as wadcutters I've used though I've never shot an SP101. The Dot does very well in most gel test videos I've watched. I say most because hollow points don't always expand out of a 1.87" barrel, even the Gold Dot. A 2.25" may help a bit there. Gel tests don't tell everything but I consider them to be a useful point of reference.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I carry the Speer Gold Dot 135 grain +P. Really accurate out of my LCR, groups as well as wadcutters I've used though I've never shot an SP101. The Dot does very well in most gel test videos I've watched. I say most because hollow points don't always expand out of a 1.87" barrel, even the Gold Dot. A 2.25" may help a bit there. Gel tests don't tell everything but I consider them to be a useful point of reference.


Thank you. I will look into trying those.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

1.Speer Gold Dot 135 grain Hollowpoint (13.1″ penetration and expansion to .56 in bare gelatin)
2.Winchester Ranger 130 grain Bonded Hollowpoint (12.75″ penetration and expansion to .56 in bare gelatin)
3.Corbon DPX 110 grain copper Hollowpoint (13″ penetration and expansion to .52 in bare gelatin)

Federal PDX1, Hornady, likewise make very effective ammo. 

148 or 158 grain wadcutter is likewise very effective SD ammo.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

denner said:


> 1.Speer Gold Dot 135 grain Hollowpoint (13.1″ penetration and expansion to .56 in bare gelatin)
> 2.Winchester Ranger 130 grain Bonded Hollowpoint (12.75″ penetration and expansion to .56 in bare gelatin)
> 3.Corbon DPX 110 grain copper Hollowpoint (13″ penetration and expansion to .52 in bare gelatin)
> 
> ...


Thank you, also, Denner.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://www.underwoodammo.com/38-special/


----------

